# Dampier Is Weak!



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This guy seems to not be able to understand that the playoffs have started. He just doesn't seem to realize you've got to take your game to another level. He's lazy and seems unmotivated by this whole situation. He doesn't want to take on the task of guarding Amare. Dampier doesn't even jump on defense or try to block shots! Tonight was just pathetic as he just went out there and provided nothing! He keeps this up this will be short series as we can't have only Dirk producing in the post. $10 million for this pathetic performance tonight.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> This guy seems to not be able to understand that the playoffs have started. He just doesn't seem to realize you've got to take your game to another level. He's lazy and seems unmotivated by this whole situation. He doesn't want to take on the task of guarding Amare. Dampier doesn't even jump on defense or try to block shots! Tonight was just pathetic as he just went out there and provided nothing! He keeps this up this will be short series as we can't have only Dirk producing in the post. $10 million for this pathetic performance tonight.


Really, its not his fault, its his health!!!!!!!!! He has horrible knees and its just gunna go worst from here! He sucks, because of his health!! IMO the biggest waste of money in MAV history!! GET RID OF DAMPIER!!! WHOS WITH ME!???


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Geeze, somebody finally started a thread about him. 


Somebody need to tape this game and send it to Cuban. lol 

What did he see in Dampier is beyond me.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> This guy seems to not be able to understand that the playoffs have started. He just doesn't seem to realize you've got to take your game to another level. He's lazy and seems unmotivated by this whole situation. He doesn't want to take on the task of guarding Amare. Dampier doesn't even jump on defense or try to block shots! Tonight was just pathetic as he just went out there and provided nothing! He keeps this up this will be short series as we can't have only Dirk producing in the post. $10 million for this pathetic performance tonight.


Tonight was pathetic but I'm not ready to call Damp a bust. He has lost whatever confidence that he had near the end of the season and who can blame him after having to face Yao and Amare who are athletic and trouble for Damp all season. I'm not saying hold his hand a baby him back to a player, but you have to understand what he has gone through this year. When he really hit his grove this season, he had that phantom stress fracture and that set him back a couple of months. I say wait to next year and if he has another bad year, then he can be called a huge $10+ million a year bust.

But Dirk needs to pass the ball a little higher to Damp. He should know that Damp struggles with the ball passed waist high or lower. I don't know if Dirk getting in Damps face will help or hurt, we just have to wait untill next game.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Tonight was pathetic but I'm not ready to call Damp a bust. He has lost whatever confidence that he had near the end of the season and who can blame him after having to face Yao and Amare who are athletic and trouble for Damp all season. I'm not saying hold his hand a baby him back to a player, but you have to understand what he has gone through this year. When he really hit his grove this season, he had that phantom stress fracture and that set him back a couple of months. I say wait to next year and if he has another bad year, then he can be called a huge $10+ million a year bust.
> 
> But Dirk needs to pass the ball a little higher to Damp. He should know that Damp struggles with the ball passed waist high or lower. I don't know if Dirk getting in Damps face will help or hurt, we just have to wait untill next game.


I'm VERY glad that Dirk actually got into somebody! I don't want to hear that Dirk shouldn't have done that! Erick Dampier is a GROWN *** MAN! He should be able to take that and realize Dirk wants to win no matter what! Erick Dampier better come out in game 2 like he's going to die. This is his lively hood he should take this to heart! But he will probably cower and come out and have another lack luster game. He knows at the end of the day he's going to get paid huge!


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll be patient with Damp and give him an off season to work on his game with the Mavs. I do think that a lot of the passes he gets are too low for him to handle so the rest of the Mavs will also need to learn to play to Damps strengths and get him the ball where he can handle it. Anyways...I'll give him some time, but if he does not work on his game and his catching etc and just collects his check then I'll be pissed as well. Not that it matters though cause his contract is huge and I don't know how we could get rid of him anyway. All we can do is pray that he does not turn out to be another stiff with a long term contract.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I just hope that Damp has pride and will work hard in this offseason to impove and understand AJ's offense and deffense scemes. I hope that he uses the fact that people are laughing at him and are calling him a bust as motivaiton.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Maybe the riggors of the season has caught up to him.....I don't want to jump the gun on Damp just yet. He is our #1 option at the 5, and the only way this TEAM will improve is if we keep it together.

Dirk had a bad series versus Houston, and nobody called for his head. Lets let Dampier work through his struggles. If this continues throughout the playoffs and next season, then we have reason to worry.*


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

dirk broke his balls a little but he had to. he had to light a fire under his ***, to get him going. 

damp should be traded or be coming off the bench only(for next year).

what a waste of $$$. another stupid move by cuban. 

i'd rather have a fast, tough center. a javtokas(4 blocks in one game, on marrion, amare and duncan, etc.) or lavrinovic. somene who will play rough and create problems for the ghetto style centers. it's best if it's a euro because the brothas seem to get intimidated like in the olympics. the italian team didn't allow amare to have dunks and were really rough with the u.s. team. funny how they're called soft, yet they b!tch slapped our bigs. euro-leagues are actually pretty brutal and tough. lots of blood. our nba has become soft with fouls called 24/7.


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

Shutup the guy is tired.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cornman said:


> Shutup the guy is tired.


Tired from what? He doesn't stay in the game long enough to be tired. He's always getting fouls and sitting on the bench. Do you even watch the games?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Isn't it funny how he was so healthy during a contract year???

He has always been a 9 and 7 guy and that is all he is. 

The only reason it is ok is that he ran his mouth and said he was the best center in the west! Yao lit him up and now Amare is having his way against him. Did you see him try to move his cement feet on defense ??? 

When Collins went off on him for fading to the perimeter on a pick and roll,I could not stop laughing.They gave him the ball three times at the beginning of the game. He either missed or fumbled the ball each time. You cannot have a journeyman turn into the ultimate low post threat over night. He is just a over paid body. Seems every team has one these days !


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

As far as this series is concerned Damp is obviously not going to be able to handle Amare, but if they're not going to use him down low or if he is not going to catch the ball then it's pretty much going to be 4 on 5 like the TNT guy was saying. Damp needs to do some damage down low on the offensive end and just try to clog up the middle on the defensive end without the silly touch fouls. If he is not going to do either of those then he needs to foul out by knocking people on their butts. Anyways...I hope he has a better game 2 along with the rest of the team.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

*Cuban is dumb for not knowing that Dampier is a mercenary.*


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

"damp should be traded or be coming off the bench only(for next year)." - Who is going to take on Damp and his huge contract after the season he has had? Unless Benga and/or Pavel really improve over the off season or the Mavs get one of the guys you mentioned then Damp will be starting. I don't see Damp going anyplace. I'm just hoping that Benga and Pavel turn out to be good so that we'll have a good rotation at the 5 with some versatility. Anyways...Mavs will be OK.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Joker said:


> *Cuban is dumb for not knowing that Dampier is a mercenary.*


Cuban did what he needed to do. Are you guys forgetting that our only center was Bradley?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

LA68 said:


> You cannot have a journeyman turn into the ultimate low post threat over night. He is just a over paid body. Seems every team has one these days !


I bet we would take a Ben Wallace right about now, eh? Dampier could be a poor mans version, if we would coach him properly.

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Use Dampier for what he is!! He's not Amare, damnit!! On offense, plant him in the lane for 2.99999 seconds and let him make a lane for Dirk, Stack, Terry, Fin, etc. to take it to the rack - HARD.

Get them in foul trouble. DICTATE YOUR WILL. WIN THE SERIES. 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Maybe the riggors of the season has caught up to him.....I don't want to jump the gun on Damp just yet. He is our #1 option at the 5, and the only way this TEAM will improve is if we keep it together.
> 
> Dirk had a bad series versus Houston, and nobody called for his head. Lets let Dampier work through his struggles. If this continues throughout the playoffs and next season, then we have reason to worry.*


Dirk never played as bad as Damp played last night. You could easily accuse Damp of not trying that hard. You could never accuse Dirk of that in the first round. Dampier had ZERO POINTS against a very weak defensive team. He should be called out he's a key guy. When can a player getting paid like him be allowed to slide. There is not a game that can be wasted.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> There is not a game that can be wasted.


Exactly. I still contend that points aren't what we should be demanding from Eric. 

:banana: We need him to use his body. :banana:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mavs41 said:


> Dirk never played as bad as Damp played last night. You could easily accuse Damp of not trying that hard. You could never accuse Dirk of that in the first round. Dampier had ZERO POINTS against a very weak defensive team. He should be called out he's a key guy. When can a player getting paid like him be allowed to slide. There is not a game that can be wasted.


Not only a very weak defensive team, but a weak defensive team with no true inside presence on defense. Dampier didn't suck it up because Amare dominated him on defense or something, he sucked because he couldn't catch wide open passes.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

man i don't understand all the damp hate at all. he has single handidly kept us in some games. before his foot fracture he was averaging about 13 and 10 with 2 swats. he was clogging the middle. he was blocking shots. he was impacting the game. He sat out most of the second half and seems a step slower now. Like he's a step behind on every play. I don't think he's fully healthy or in shape right now. He's totally lost his confidence as well and I don't think we should give up on him just yet.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

LA68 said:


> You cannot have a journeyman turn into the ultimate low post threat over night. He is just a over paid body. Seems every team has one these days !


Damp is not a journeyman at all. Dallas is his third team. And he spent 7 yrs at Golden State.

With his foot and knee problems, Damp may have to loose some weight in the offseason. I knew comming in that he would be a contract year risk. But one thing that is forgotten is Damp ability to screen. He sets some of the most bone crushing screens in the leauge. When he gets his rythem and confidence back, I hope that the 4 5 screen roll that the Mavs ran successfully this year will be back.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

SMDre said:


> He sets some of the most bone crushing screens in the leauge.


Not only that, but his ability to "seal" his man down low could, IMO, turn this series in the Mavs favor, in a hurry. 

We've got to start driving to the hole, getting to the line, breaking the Suns momentum. Dampier clearing the lane makes that possible. Why do you think Dirk's scoring average leaped this year? 

Dampier. :clap:


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm with you guys (SMDre and bray). Damp needs to work when the season is over and that will include losing some weight and getting in better condition. I think if he makes the effort that he could really be something. Plus if Benga and Pavel get it together then it'll be on. But, that's for the future and the 2nd round is *now*. I'm with you bray. Drive, finish and/or get to the line and then get back on D. The Mavs can win this series!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

kuen1 said:


> I'm with you guys (SMDre and bray). Damp needs to work when the season is over and that will include losing some weight and getting in better condition. I think if he makes the effort that he could really be something. Plus if Benga and Pavel get it together then it'll be on. But, that's for the future and the 2nd round is *now*. I'm with you bray. Drive, finish and/or get to the line and then get back on D. The Mavs can win this series!


Benga and Pavel won't even be a factor anytime soon. They won't get any playing time until like 2 years from now at the earliest. You have to remember they are project players. It's a longshot in that they will be a major factor in the future for the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess that is what the summer league is for by the way Josh and Marquis wont play summer league this summer will they ? I think Devin will tho dont you guys ?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I guess that is what the summer league is for by the way Josh and Marquis wont play summer league this summer will they ? I think Devin will tho dont you guys ?


I think Devin and Quis will. Devin to get experience, and Quis to gain back his confidence.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="DAMPIER, ERICK" TITLE="DAMPIER, ERICK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/DAMPIER, ERICK.jpg">

Now how can you hate this face. :biggrin:


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> Benga and Pavel won't even be a factor anytime soon. They won't get any playing time until like 2 years from now at the earliest. You have to remember they are project players. It's a longshot in that they will be a major factor in the future for the Mavs.


Oh, no doubt about it. I know full well that they're for the future. That's why I said *if* they get it together. :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Now how can you hate this face. :biggrin:


I think most of Mavericks' fans will use the above picture as *dart board*.:biggrin:

*EDIT: Don't blame the guy over one game. He may be the clutch player for game 2.*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm convinced, Dampier could be our favorite Mav when this series is over, IF WE DRIVE TO THE *%#%!! HOLE !!!

:curse: :curse: :clap: :clap: :curse: :curse:

Looks a little better after 15 and 12. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

